

Full Stack Design Pattern for HTML5 apps - insprintorob
http://www.insprinto.com.au/blog/full-stack-design-pattern-html5-angularjs-apps

======
christiangenco
I'm unfamiliar with how Angular works: would you need to duplicate model logic
on the front and backend with this model?

~~~
insprintorob
You could keep the model logic on the back end, then expose it via a service.
It wouldn't be necessary to duplicate model logic in both the front and back
end.

